# I drove with the intake air sensor unplugged for 150 miles. Did I cause damage?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Should be fine, did you replace it and reset the ECU? (unhook battery for a few minutes)


----------



## Miami Cruzing (Nov 11, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Should be fine, did you replace it and reset the ECU? (unhook battery for a few minutes)


I didn't replace it. I just plugged it back in and reset the ECU. All the codes disappeared and the engine light with it instantly.

What's the worst case scenario that could've happened? I don't know that much about cars tbh


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It's fine now, not sure why you left it unplugged though?


----------



## Miami Cruzing (Nov 11, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> It's fine now, not sure why you left it unplugged though?


I was dealing with an engine light issue in the middle of the emergency and left it unplugged after having to take out the engine intake air filter box. 
After the fans were on high, I didn't have a code reader to figure out why and assumed it was something I couldn't easily fix, so I kept driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure it's fine

It might have defaulted to a default set of ECU tables and may take a while to re-learn fuel trims, etc.


----------

